# Low Tech = Affordable Substrate



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm trying to set up a 30 gal tank on a tight budget. So far have gotten great equipment deals used but now I'm wondering about substrate. I _do_ want the most lush growth I can get out of low light plants!

How much do I need for this tank? Like how many pounds?

What's a good, inexpensive substrate? It looks like some of you mix the expensive stuff like ecocomplete/flourite with regular gravel or sand. I don't think I want to use actual dirt or potting soil, if that's possible.

Please post your suggestions!

[Also any suggestions on wood/stump deals would be appreciated]

Thanks

sox--ghetto tank master....


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

the cheapest solution is to use no substrate, seriously. and use floating plants to suck up extra N/P/K. Works well for me. The floating plants grow like weed and every week I have to throw away a lot. For submerged plants I grow Anubias and Java Fern, which don't really require substrate. I just added a thin layer of pool filter sand just for decoration purposes. Paid $8 for a 50 lbs bag, used maybe 4 lbs.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

tight budget
lush growth

two words for ya :smile: *DIRT TANK*


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Could you elaborate on 'dirt tank'? Is there a "Sticky" or FAQ thread for Low Tech here I should look at?

thanks,
sox


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> tight budget
> lush growth
> 
> two words for ya :smile: *DIRT TANK*


 
the OP has stated that dirt is not an option. :icon_idea


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

x2h said:


> the OP has stated that dirt is not an option. :icon_idea


*Really*??? this is what I read; *I don't think* I want to use actual dirt or potting soil, if that's possible.

Op, I've done several as have many others without high drama. Hands down the easiest tanks I maintain.

Oldest, cheapest and still kicking
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html

At the bottom of page one I setup my latest dirt/NPT/Walstad type tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html

Nothing about it is hard and the cost is dirt cheap. (pun intended)


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

x2h said:


> the cheapest solution is to use no substrate, seriously. and use floating plants to suck up extra N/P/K. Works well for me.


Hey, to each his own, but IMO a bare bottom tank goes against pretty much the primary reason most people keep an aquarium: to create a habitat. They look so sterile and deserted. 

Dirt tank is def the best way to go for "cheap" but if you are opposed to dirt (and I understand, I was too for my first tank) you could always pick up some pool filter sand.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

ktownhero said:


> Hey, to each his own, but IMO a bare bottom tank goes against pretty much the primary reason most people keep an aquarium: to create a habitat. They look so sterile and deserted.
> 
> Dirt tank is def the best way to go for "cheap" but if you are opposed to dirt (and I understand, I was too for my first tank) you could always pick up some pool filter sand.


The OP wanted the cheapest solution on substrate, and in that regard, nothing beats bare bottom! 

I agree, bare bottom is not the most pretty. that's why i put a thin layer of sand in my tank for decoration purposes, as you can read that in my post (I hope you didn't stop reading where you have quoted). And it costs me a few dollars only. Cheers!


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

My old tank was a mix of gravel and sand from my local beach. It looked good and natural. Plus the plants did really well in it. Gravel cost me maybe 5 bucks, sand was free.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

x2h said:


> The OP wanted the cheapest solution on substrate, and in that regard, nothing beats bare bottom!
> 
> I agree, bare bottom is not the most pretty. that's why i put a thin layer of sand in my tank for decoration purposes, as you can read that in my post (I hope you didn't stop reading where you have quoted). And it costs me a few dollars only. Cheers!


I'm afraid I didn't read your whole post, my apologies. So you don't really have a "bare bottom" tank, just a really fine layer of substrate?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I would use Miracle grow topped with the cheapest gravel/sand you want to cover it


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Um...I am "OP"? What is "OP"?

So...from scags--gravel and sand . How many pounds?

thanks,

sox


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

OP = original poster :icon_wink

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

If you have a petco near you, hopefully this is cheap enough:: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/140085-petco-substrates-15-99-a.html


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

turface pro, 12 bucks for a 50 pound bag


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

ktownhero said:


> I'm afraid I didn't read your whole post, my apologies. So you don't really have a "bare bottom" tank, just a really fine layer of substrate?


 
yes just a thin layer 0.5-1 inch of pool filter sand. the sand is actually more than a decoration, b/c the bolevian and blue rams love to sift the sand all the time. when they are spawning, they will choose a spot and fan away the sand until the bottom is exposed. takes only a few seconds. :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sox,

I personally really like using Miracle Gro Organic underneath a 2" cap with something else (pool filter sand would be a good cheap option). So that would be my own recommendation.

I've got this substrate in both my own 90 and 46gals right now (links in my signature below)


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

agree with mike and laura.

DONT FEAR THE DIRT.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Substrate on a Budget*

_Hello sock..._

_I'm in the same boat as you. I'm on a rather tight budget. I use a couple of inches of organic potting mixture as a base and cover that with standard pea gravel from the LFS, very inexpensive for a 30 G tank. A couple of inches of the pea gravel is good and then, just fill your tank about half full and use a large pair of tweezers as a planting tool and aquascape the tank._

_The potting mixture will supply nutrients for the plants for several weeks and I think it helps the plants through the stress of getting used to new tank conditions._

_Just an old fishkeeper's way of saving a couple of dollars._

B


----------



## joetaff (Jun 9, 2007)

Can't believer this hasn't been mentioned yet, but "soil master select" SMS, is an excellent budget substrate. You can get a 50 lb bag for <20 bucks. It worked well for my 75 gal and asthetically it looks nice and dark. You can find them at lesco stores. Do a quick forum search for info. If that fails just do sand and add root tabs as needed.

Cheers


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

joetaff said:


> Can't believer this hasn't been mentioned yet, but "soil master select" SMS, is an excellent budget substrate. You can get a 50 lb bag for <20 bucks. It worked well for my 75 gal and asthetically it looks nice and dark. You can find them at lesco stores. Do a quick forum search for info. If that fails just do sand and add root tabs as needed.
> 
> Cheers


It's not being made any more, unfortunately.

Turface/Pro's Choice is the comparable product, and Lesco/John Deere started carrying it instead.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Pinoy Boy--that's just what I was looking for! I ordered 2 bags ecocomplete and 1 bag midnite black floramax on the way. Of course, this cost more than the tank, stand, and filter but still pretty cheapo!

Thanks! Sox


----------



## Ryan10517 (Jun 7, 2010)

i say go with mineralized topsoil. There is little organic content in it, and most of the nutrients are available only to plants. Its as cheap as cheap gets too. I made 40 lbs of it for $2.20. Since there is very little organic content, you don't get a ton of algae like you would with MGOC or similar organic potting soil. just an option....


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ryan10517 said:


> i say go with mineralized topsoil. There is little organic content in it, and most of the nutrients are available only to plants. Its as cheap as cheap gets too. I made 40 lbs of it for $2.20. Since there is very little organic content, you don't get a ton of algae like you would with MGOC or similar organic potting soil. just an option....


Won't MTS get kinda messy if you pull up plants after they're well rooted?


----------

